# How to make grayscale picture in to dotted vector



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

I am trying to make my dog picture in to one color rhinestone portret.
Dots must be one size and one color. In darken areas bit tightly placed and gray areas more away from each other. Just like the effect when making the picture black and white, giving it the conversion method Stucki or Jarvis effect.
The Stuci/Jarvis effect picture is what I need but I can not figur it out how can I vectorize it,without loss of the created dots, the Bitmap trace is not giving me any usable help.
Mostly I use Corel X4, but I have Illustrator too if anybody can help me with this question.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you need either a rhinestone soft ware program... least expensive I know of is about $250...or an add on program for Corel... about $60 or so... and then rhinestone template material and a compatible vinyl cutter. there is a lot of info on the rhinestone section of this forum.


----------



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

I have rStones that I use, but it does not help when I want to use one color one size stones diffrently in different color darkness levels. 
rStones does give you option one color but different sizes of rhinestones. It will look too much mathematic.
If somebody can help me with solving issue dotted bitmap in to dotted vector(or close to that) it would be so much better result even using rStones later. 
I do not know any rhinestone programm that can make one color, one size rhinestone image of bitmap(like sucki effect). Or is there one?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Elli Ly said:


> I have rStones that I use, but it does not help when I want to use one color one size stones diffrently in different color darkness levels.
> rStones does give you option one color but different sizes of rhinestones. It will look too much mathematic.
> If somebody can help me with solving issue dotted bitmap in to dotted vector(or close to that) it would be so much better result even using rStones later.
> I do not know any rhinestone programm that can make one color, one size rhinestone image of bitmap(like sucki effect). Or is there one?


No I think you will find for a such a s simple image as the one you posted it's just as easy to hand place and then you get the exact effect you want.... 

The attached image is kinda sorta like your demonstration but not really... LOL

But these were hand placed took about 15 minutes and I got the exact look I was going for... 

I don't think you'll find some kind of magic button in any software that is going to do what you are looking to do though....

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I took a stab at it just for fun.... 

I think the effect is better is two stone sizes were used?....

Kevin


----------



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you Kevin. It is looking like Bella... 
Hand placing is one option.
For my future projects I wanted the picture to be big, about 50*40 cm or more, for several thousand stones. Thats why I was hoping to find the magic button. 
Why so big? In our country almost nobody is going to buy rhinestoned t shirt,and those who want some bling on the shirt, are going to store and buy some cheap ugly chinese product. I do have to figure out more distinguishing service. And I was wondering about rhinestone portrets making. I will certainly test the market area with that. 
I will carry on making rhinestone stencils and some apparell embellishments too.
I should move to USA, there is market for my hobby...


----------



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

Few days thinking about this project and I got my result that I am almost happy with. 4568 stones in picture.
Still traced the picture that had Jarvis effect and playd with the parameters and got pretty nice pixelated picture(not all in one by one but enaugh for me) .
Looks a bit too much mathematic, but I am still working on it and try to find solutions looking smoothly covered. 
First I have to up grade my computers memory... really annoying when 6000 stones are too much to handle(copy or count or move)...


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Elli Ly said:


> Few days thinking about this project and I got my result that I am almost happy with. 4568 stones in picture.
> Still traced the picture that had Jarvis effect and playd with the parameters and got pretty nice pixelated picture(not all in one by one but enaugh for me) .
> Looks a bit too much mathematic, but I am still working on it and try to find solutions looking smoothly covered.
> First I have to up grade my computers memory... really annoying when 6000 stones are too much to handle(copy or count or move)...


What are you using this for?... While I agree it's the effect you were looking for all be it done a grid... 4568 stones... The overall design is huge is it not?....

By my calculation it's about 24 inches wide using ss10 stones?... 

Kevin


----------



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

It will be crystal portrait on my wall. 
The design its self is 60*60cm , I am planning to put it on 100*70 glass or plexiglass with glas glue.
It will be hudge project compared to what I have done sofar. I want to take this challenge to understand my limints 
I still dont like the grid placing, I am exploring options to get the dots like Jarvis effect gives(more randomly).


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

It looks pretty nice to me, but way too big of a project for me. Good luck with it!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

3861 ss10 RHINESTONES
AROUND 60 X 60 CM (24" X 24")
I would cut a paper templates and mark the glass then apply your stones.


----------



## chromemarble (Jul 2, 2013)

you may want to try, convert to greyscale, pixelate/color halftone
then experiment with the dot size


----------



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

Now I have reached this far that I can show my finished dogs portrait picture. 
I redesigned the original picture so many times and this is my result: 1380 rhinestones ss12, 50*50cm, one day intensive work 


For next project is my daughters portrait.More stones sizes and far more rhinestones


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice work Elli! What program did you end up using to create your designs? They look really nice!!


----------



## Elli Ly (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you!
I changed the dog picture in corel (adjusted colors and contrast, converted in to black and white, Jarvis effect) and handplaced the stones in to that dotted design. 
My daughter portrait is filled using rStones(older version).


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

that looks really great! I'm so glad you updated on your progress keep up the good work. I love to see people be creative like that.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Elli Ly said:


> Thank you!
> I changed the dog picture in corel (adjusted colors and contrast, converted in to black and white, Jarvis effect) and handplaced the stones in to that dotted design.
> My daughter portrait is filled using rStones(older version).


You did a beautiful job on both. It looks like you have figured out how to use the rstones that so many are having a hard time figuring out. Great job on both!


----------

